# Hello from Ventura, CA



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* CardiacHunter84. Have fun here.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

CardiacHunter84 said:


> hello to everyone, i am obviously new to this site but not new to archery. i am ative duty military stationed in Ventura, CA but i hail from West Jordan, UT. i look forward to picking some brains and maybe give a few cents as well.


Welcome Cardiac! I'm just up the road in Goleta. Back in the day I was stationed at Point Mugu. I hope you enjoy your time there and thanks for volunteering to serve your country! Give a shout if you want to do some shooting in the Santa Barbara area.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey there Cali....Our shop is located down in San Clemente, CA...Good to have a fellow Californian here !


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

